# diamond jubilee = αδαμάντινο ιωβηλαίο



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ξεκινά σήμερα το αδαμάντινο ιωβηλαίο της βασίλισσας Ελισάβετ, 60 χρόνια στο θρόνο της Αγγλίας ή, τέλος πάντων, εκείνου του κράτους με τα πολλά και μπερδεμένα ονόματα, 60 χρόνια από το θάνατο του πατέρα της, δεύτερη μονάρχης και μονάρχισσα (μετά τη Βικτωρία) που αντέχει τόσα χρόνια στο θρόνο. Σύμφωνα με τους ετυμολόγους, το _ιωβηλαίο_ (έτος) μάλλον βγαίνει από εβραϊκή λέξη για το κέρατο κριαριού που χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν βούκινο. Το Google.co.uk (τουλάχιστον) δεν μασάει και αφιερώνει τη μέρα στον δημιουργό, στον Φρανσουά Τριφό (και, για τους φίλους, Τρυφφώ) (1932-1984) μια και σήμερα κλείνουμε τα 80 χρόνια από τη γέννησή του.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το Google.co.uk (τουλάχιστον) δεν μασάει και αφιερώνει τη μέρα στον δημιουργό, στον Φρανσουά Τριφό (και, για τους φίλους, Τρυφφώ)...


Ααα, στο Google.co.uk *ἐντρυφφῶ*! :twit:


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2012)

Φράση που θα ακούσουμε πολύ φέτος. Οι μεγαλύτεροι θα θυμούνται και τους εορτασμούς του αργυρού ιωβηλαίου. Το χρυσό είναι πιο πρόσφατο, το θυμούνται πιο πολλοί. Μάλιστα τότε οι κάτοικοι ΗΒ είχαμε μία έξτρα αργία, για να τιμήσουμε την πολυχρονεμένη μας βασίλισσα, και την τιμήσαμε δεόντως γιατί είναι να αφήνεις τετραήμερα αργίας; Κι είχε και καλό καιρό, έτσι όσοι δεν μπόρεσαν να φύγουν για εξωτικούς προορισμούς (φίσκα τα αεροδρόμια, οι σταθμοί κι οι εθνικές οδοί), έπιασαν μια θέση στον ήλιο στην κοντυνότερη πρασινάδα για ηλιοθεραπεία και μπάρμπεκιου, κοινώς κοψίδια στα κάρβουνα, και κουβεντούλα περι αναχρονιστικού θεσμού και πόσο θα αντέξει ακόμα η θείτσα, και "τη φάγανε τη Νταϊάνα"- "τι λες ρε, αυτή την ηλίθια, χαθήκανε οι άντρες, με τον μαυριδερό" κλπ κλπ, στο μέλλον θα υπάρχουν πέντε βασίλισσες κλπ κλπ. Αυτές οι αργίες πάντως μου θυμίζουν πολύ μεσαίωνα. Και πέρσι είχαμε αργία για το γάμο του διαδόχου του διαδόχου, οπότε δύο χρονιές συνεχόμενες με αργία, το μόνο που μένει είναι να έχουμε και κανέναν βασιλικό θάνατο το 2013 για να έχουμε τρεις χρονιές με αργία. Για σήμερα, που δεν είναι αργία, είπα όχι ευχαριστώ σε προσκληση για επίσημη εκδήλωση εις ανάμνηση, με σπεσιαλιτέ της δεκαετίας του '50. Η ιδέα και μόνο της αγγλικής κουζίνας του '50 φτάνει για να σου κόψει την όρεξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2012)

Απίστευτο!  Δεν θα πας;

Αντί να πας, να χαλαρώσεις και να το απολαύσεις, και μετά να κάνεις το πατριωτικό σου καθήκον προς τη Λεξιλογία και να μας δώσεις μια εικονογραφημένη περιγραφή αγγλικού μενού των 50ζ...

:lol:  :inno:


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2012)

Άσε καλύτερα. 
Ειδικά άμα έχει το μενού το πιάτο που κέρδισε το πρώτο βραβειο σε σχετικό διαγωνισμό το 1952.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2012)

Λέω όμως να κάνω άλλο πατριωτικό καθήκον: να σας στείλω απόσπασμα από τα απομνημονεύματά μου, με τίτλο _Εκείνη κι Εγώ_ (το απόσπασμα, γιατί για τα απομνημονεύματα έχω ακόμα χρόνια ελπίζω μέχρι να τελειώσουν). 

Και μια που λέμε για την 60ετία στο θρόνο της βασιλισσας της Αγγλίας, ζώντας εδώ φυσικά δεν είναι δύσκολο να τους συναντήσεις όλους αυτούς κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή σου. Για παράδειγμα, όταν ήμουνα φρέσκια στο Λονδίνο αποφάσισε να έρθει να δει τη φοιτητική εστία που έμενα η πριγκίπισσα Άννα. Αυτή ήταν και η πρωτη μου επαφή με το πως οργανώνονται αυτές οι επισκέψεις. Ορισμένοι ένοικοι πήραν προσκληση να είναι εκεί και τους έκαναν μαθήματα εντατικά πώς να φερθούν κλπκλπ. Οι υπόλοιποι πήραν ένα σημείωμα που έλεγε να φύγετε και να μην είσαστε εδώ κατά την επίσκεψη, κι αν δεν μπορείτε να φύγετε, να κλειδωθείτε στα δωμάτιά σας και να μη βγείτε μέχρι να σας πούμε. Και αυτό έγινε. Εγώ ως Ελληνίς εξ ορισμού δεν πήρα προσκληση, ίσως γιατί τους φαινομαστε για αναρχικοί. Κατάληξα να δω από τον τέταρτο λίγο την κουάφ της Άννας ενώ έμπαινε στο αυτοκίνητο. Απογοήτευση :huh: Άλλοι που συνάντησαν τον Ανδρέα πρόσφατα πάντως μου είπαν ότι ήταν τελείως ανίκανος να εκφραστεί, ειδικά όταν του ζητησαν να βγάλει λόγο. Ε, ολόκληρη ταινία έγινε για το ίδιο πρόβλημα του παππού του.

Αυτός που είναι όμως σκέτος φαντομάς είναι ο Κάρολος. Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα δούλευα σε μια έκθεση βυζαντινών εικόνων, πολύ σπουδαία έκθεση. Ένα βράδυ την ώρα που έκλεινε η έκθεση, κλείνουμε την εξώπορτα ως συνήθως και αρχίζω να κάνω ταμείο, ενώ πρόσεξα ότι δεν είχε έρθει ο φύλακας που κατέβαζε τα σούπερ έξτρα ηλεκτρονικά ρολά. Μαζί μου είχε καθίσει να βοήθήσει κι ένας υπαλληλος της έκθεσης, δημοσιογράφος στον έλευθερο χρόνο του και απο τους τύπους που δε βοηθάνε κανέναν, πόσο μάλλον να βοηθήσει με ταμείο. Έρχεται ο διευθυντής και μας λέει αφήστε το ταμείο, θα το κάνω εγώ, πηγαίνετε. Κοιτάζω τον δημοσιογράφο, μου κάνει νόημα πάμε και θα σου πω. Πέντε λεπτά αργότερα ήμασταν στο απέναντι καφενείο και μου έλεγε ότι είχε ακούσει ότι θα ερχόταν ινκόγκνιτο ο Κάρολος να δει την έκθεση, και φυσικά τον είχε πιάσει το παπαρατσικό του, γιατί είχε βγάλει τη φωτογραφική, την είχε κρύψει πίσω από την τσάντα μου (!!!) και περίμενε. Μετά απο κανά εικοσάλεπτο όντως εμφανίστηκαν οι λιμουζίνες κι ήταν λες και βλέπεις πολιτικό θρίλερ, βγήκαν καμια δεκαριά μεγαλόσωμοι και τον βάλανε τον Κάρολο μέσα στο μαγαζί σε χρόνο ντε-τε, μόλις προλάβαμε να δούμε το διευθυντή να τον καλοσωρίζει και λίγο τη φαλάκρα. Και φυσικά ούτε που προλαβε ο ερασιτέχνης παπαράτσος να βγάλει καμιά φωτογραφία. Βεβαίως αυτή η έκθεση είχε και άλλες ευκαιρίες να δει κανεις τον Κάρολο. Λίγες μέρες αργότερα βρεθήκαμε όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι σε μια συναυλία βυζαντινής μουσικής, πακέτο με την έκθεση. Θα έρχοταν κι ο Κάρολος, αυτή τη φορά επίσημα, θα είχαμε και εκπροσώπους της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης κλπ κλπ. Πάω λοιπόν εκεί, πιάνω θέση και... τίποτα. Κάρολος πουθενά. Περνάνε πέντε λεπτά, με φωνάζουν από τους διοργανωτές για μια άσχετη δουλειά και αφήνω την ωραιότατη καρέκλα μου με τη φανταστική θέα που δεν θα την ξανάβρισκα 
μετά. Πίσω στο γραφείο έμαθα γιατί καθυστερούσε, είχαν ανάψει τα τηλεφωνα. Τελικά κάποιος του εξήγησε του Κάρολου ότι αν ερχόταν στη συναυλία η κυρία που ήθελε να φέρει (όχι η Καμίλλα) θα είχαμε διπλωματικό επεισόδιο. Και την ώρα που επέστρεφα στην αίθουσα, αναμπουμπούλα, όλοι όρθιοι κλπ μόλις είχε μπει ο Κάρολος και μέχρι να προφτάσω να καταλάβω τι γίνεται είχε καθίσει και δεν φαινόταν. Που θα μου πάει, θα τον πετύχω κάπου. 

Άλλα μέλη της οικογένειας τα έχω συναντήσει σε άλλες φάσεις και ομολογώ ότι σου κάνουν τη ζωή πολύ εύκολη: δεν μιλάνε σε κανέναν και απαγορεύεται να τους μιλήσεις. Σου μιλάνε παντως οι μεγαλόσωμοι κύριοι που τους συνοδεύουν, οι οποίοι είναι ευγενέστατοι και προσπαθούν να διορθώσουν τις γκάφες των επίσημων.

Κάτι τέτοιο έγινε όταν ο Φίλιππος ήρθε στο πανεπιστήμιο. Από τότε που ήμουνα αρχάρια φοιτήτρια με την ακριβοθώρητη Άννα έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια, κι η βασιλική οικογένεια της Αγγλίας έγινε πιο λαϊκή. Έτσι λοιπόν αντί για προσκλήσεις σε εκλεκτούς ήρθε ένα ημέιλ απο την πρόεδρό μας που έλεγε όποιος θέλει ας έρθει. Και πήγα. Και έχω και φωτογραφίες 
απο τη χειραψία με τον Φίλιππο. Κι έχω να λεω κι όλας πως είπε στην κοπέλλα δίπλα μου "εσύ δείχνεις μικρή για φοιτήτρια" και μετά γύρισε σε μενα και ήταν έτοιμος να το πει, να το πει, να το πει :woot::devil: αλλά τον διέκοψα με ένα delighted to meet you (που μας είχαν πει δεν τους μιλάμε πρώτοι, αλλά τι να κάνεις σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις) και δεν το είπε :inno: Μόλις απομακρύνθηκε με διπλάρωσαν δύο του γραφείου του και με αρχίσανε στο μπλα μπλα για το με τι ασχολούμαι κλπ. Αυτοί ήταν απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα για να εξομαλύνουν την κατάσταση, αν σου έχει πει καμια βλακεία ο Φίλιππος να σε καλοπιάσουν. Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι επειδή εγώ ήμουνα στους πρωτους που μίλησε με το που μπήκε μέσα ήταν ακόμα συγκρατημένος. Μέχρι να φτάσει στο τέλος της άιθουσας και να ανταλλάξει χειραψίες με άλλους διακόσιους ανθρώπους είχε βαρεθεί κι είχε αρχίσει να λεει διάφορα χοντρά, που είχαν φοβερή πλακα μετά που τα συζητάγαμε για μέρες. Δηλαδή είχαν φοβερή πλάκα για τους τρίτους, γιατί άμα σου τα λέει εσένα μπορεί και να παρεξηγηθείς. Εκεί νομίζω εκτίμησα το ότι μπορεί να περνάνε ζωή και κότα, αλλά όχι χωρίς υποχρεώσεις. Ένας παππούς 90 χρονών, καλοστεκούμενος βεβαίως αλλά σε ηλικία που δεν είναι για τέτοια, πήγε σε μια μέρα σε παρόμοιες επισκέψεις, και σε κάθε μία τα ίδια: χειραψίες και κουβεντούλα με 200 ανθρώπους, ξενάγηση στα κτήρια, όπου υποθέτω πρέπει να δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για το νέο σύστημα βιολογικού βόθρου και μετά ολοταχώς στην επόμενη εκδήλωση. Πέντε επισκέψεις και δύο τελετές σε μια μέρα, και ταξίδι. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η νεότερη γενιά της βασιλικής οικογένειας εχει βολευτεί κι έχει αφήσει τον παππού και τη γιαγιά να τους βγαίνει το λάδι, όσο αντέξουν με το ένα πόδι στον τάφο, για να περνάνε οι υπόλοιποι ζωή και κότα. :huh:

Την Ελισάβετ δεν την έχω δει ακόμα πουθενά. Βεβαίως ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα σου συμβεί. Ένας γνωστός μου πήγαινε στη δουλειά με το ποδήλατο και τον σταμάτησε η τροχαία σε μια διασταυρωση γιατί πέρναγαν κάτι αυτοκίνητα, τα κοίταζε αδιάφορα και ξαφνικά βλέπει την Ελισάβετ στο ένα, αλλά μέχρι να το συνειδητοποιήσει η πομπή είχε φύγει. Καμία σχέση με το τσίριγμα που είχα ακούσει μια φορά σε πολυκατάστημα του Λονδίνου από άλλο όροφο, επευφημίες, φασαρία, τι είναι ρε παιδιά; Τελικά το διάβασα στις εφημερίδες. Κάτι Ισπανοί τουρίστες αναγνώρισαν τη βασίλισσά τους που έκανε τα ψώνια της και αντέδρασαν ανάλογα. 

Έτσι μένω στις αναμνήσεις τη μητέρας μου από την επίσκεψη της Ελισάβετ στις αποικίες το εξήντατόσο, όπου θερμόαιμοι εκδήλωσαν τα αντιβασιλικά τους αισθήματα με λεμονόκουπες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Άσε καλύτερα.
> Ειδικά άμα έχει το μενού το πιάτο που κέρδισε το πρώτο βραβειο σε σχετικό διαγωνισμό το 1952.



Μπλιάχ!



SBE said:


> Λέω όμως να κάνω άλλο πατριωτικό καθήκον: να σας στείλω απόσπασμα από τα απομνημονεύματά μου, με τίτλο _Εκείνη κι Εγώ_ (το απόσπασμα, γιατί για τα απομνημονεύματα έχω ακόμα χρόνια ελπίζω μέχρι να τελειώσουν).



:) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οι μεγαλύτεροι θα θυμούνται και τους εορτασμούς του αργυρού ιωβηλαίου.


Γκαχ, γκουχ, πνίγηκα. Όχι μόνο τους θυμάμαι, τους έφαγα και στη μούρη, πρώτη πλήρη χρονιά που βρέθηκα στη χώρα — αντί να την αφιερώσουν σε μένα τον νεολαίο, την αφιέρωσαν στο ιωβηλαίο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπλιάχ!



Τι να πούμε εμείς που το συναντάμε που και που σε σάντουιτσάκια και λοιπά εδέσματα σε πάρτυ και λοιπές εκδηλώσεις*; Έτσι κίτρινο, κίτρινο και με κάτι τεράστιες καφέ σταφίδες και άμα είναι και μερακλής ο μάγειρας βάζει και αμύγδαλα σε λεπτές φετούλες. Έτσι, για να πανε χαμένα και τα αμύγδαλα και οι σταφίδες. Όσο για γεύση, ε, η σκόνη κάρι τι γεύση να έχει; Σα μπαγιάτικος ξηρός καρπός. Σα χαλασμένο φαγητό. 

* Πωλείται και στα σουπερμάρκετ, αλλά εκεί έχω επιλεκτική όραση. Τόσο επιλεκτική που δεν βλέπω ποτέ ούτε το κοτόπουλο αλά στέψη, ούτε τα λουκανοπιτάκια (με 13% κρέας ανακοίνωνε με περηφάνεια ο φούρνος της γειτονιάς μου), ούτε τις κρεατόπιτες, οι οποίες είναι πολύ ωραίες σπιτικές, αλλά τρισάθλιες στη μαζική παραγωγή, ούτε τα σκωτσέζικα αυγά  (τη συνταγή των οποίων βρήκα και στο βιβλιαράκι που μοίραζε η Πετρογκάζ τη δεκαετία του '70 στην Ελλάδα, κακόμοιρες Έλληνίδες νοικοκυρές). 

Μια φορά είχα αναλάβει να ψωνίσω για το τσιμπολόημα μετά από μια πολιτιστική εκδήλωση. Και για να με βοηθήσουν μου έδωσαν τη λίστα με τα ψώνια που είχε κάνει την προηγούμενη χρονιά η αγγλίδα προκάτοχός μου. Η οποια είχε παει στο σούπερμάρκετ και είχε πάρει όλα αυτά και της κοστίσανε και ένα εξηντάρι. Αφού έφριξα διαβάζοντας τη λίστα, μπήκα στο ιχ και πήγα στο βόρειο Λονδίνο σε έναν φούρνο πολύ καλό και πήρα δυο-τρία κιλά αλμυρά ανάμικτα. Σπανακοπιτάκια, τυροπιτάκια, ελιοψωμάκια, μίνι πίτσες κλπ. Προς 13 το κιλό. Δεν έμεινε ούτε το χάρτινο το πετσετάκι στο δίσκο. Οι δε αλλοδαποί (Άγγλοι) όρμησαν λες και δεν είχαν φάει δυο βδομάδες. Τα μόνα παράπονα ήρθαν από κάτι καρακάξες ελληνίδες που είπαν ότι οι τυρόπιτες έπρεπε να είναι ζεστές (για να πέσουν μολύβι στο στομάχι). Αλλά αυτές είχαν σκοπό της ζωής τος να βρίσκουν λάθη στα πάντα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γκαχ, γκουχ, πνίγηκα. Όχι μόνο τους θυμάμαι, τους έφαγα και στη μούρη, πρώτη πλήρη χρονιά που βρέθηκα στη χώρα — αντί να την αφιερώσουν σε μένα τον νεολαίο, την αφιέρωσαν στο ιωβηλαίο.



Ναι, αλλά τι ιωβηλαίο: επαναστατικό!





Απ'τη Βίκι:

The song was released during Queen Elizabeth II's Silver Jubilee in 1977. The record's lyrics, as well as the cover, were controversial at the time, and both the BBC and the Independent Broadcasting Authority refused to play the song. The song reached number one on the NME charts in the United Kingdom, but only made it to #2 on the official UK Singles Chart as used by the BBC. This led to accusations by some that the charts had been "fixed" to prevent the song from reaching number one


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2012)

Για τα απομνημονεύματα - που ήδη από το advance reading copy φαίνονται απολαυστικά - πού κάνω προπαραγγελία; :) :up: Δεν κάνω πλάκα. 
Όσο όσο πληρώνω, λεφτά υπάρχουν (τώρα κάνω πλάκα).




SBE said:


> Εκεί νομίζω εκτίμησα το ότι μπορεί να περνάνε ζωή και κότα, αλλά όχι χωρίς υποχρεώσεις. Ένας παππούς 90 χρονών, καλοστεκούμενος βεβαίως αλλά σε ηλικία που δεν είναι για τέτοια, πήγε σε μια μέρα σε παρόμοιες επισκέψεις, και σε κάθε μία τα ίδια: χειραψίες και κουβεντούλα με 200 ανθρώπους, ξενάγηση στα κτήρια, όπου υποθέτω πρέπει να δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για το νέο σύστημα βιολογικού βόθρου και μετά ολοταχώς στην επόμενη εκδήλωση. Πέντε επισκέψεις και δύο τελετές σε μια μέρα, και ταξίδι. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η νεότερη γενιά της βασιλικής οικογένειας εχει βολευτεί κι έχει αφήσει τον παππού και τη γιαγιά να τους βγαίνει το λάδι, όσο αντέξουν με το ένα πόδι στον τάφο, για να περνάνε οι υπόλοιποι ζωή και κότα. :huh:



Με κάτι τέτοια συνειδητοποιώ πόσο τυχεροί είμαστε. Εμείς οι κοκκινοαίματοι, όταν με το καλό στανιό θα φτάσουμε στη συντάξιμη ηλικία των 90^2 χρονών, θα πάρουμε την παχυλή μας συνταξάρα (1500,278863257952 μπατίρ μπαχτ ετησίως + 0,00000015 η επικουρική) και θα περνάμε ζωή χαρισάμενη χωρίς υποχρεώσεις, επισκέψεις, ξεναγήσεις, επίσημα γεύματα, γκαλά, παραστάσεις και άλλα τέτοια εξουθενωτικά. Μόνο στο πάρκο θα πηγαίνουμε, να μας ταΐζουν οι πάπιες, ή στο βουνό να μαζέψουμε φρέσκιες πέτρες, βραστερές. Με χαρά προσμένω να 'ρθει εκείνη η στιγμή, να πω κι εγώ στους αρχοντάδες: 
«Είδατε που με περιφρονούσατε; Αρπάχτε την τώρα! Εσείς ζωή και κότα κι εγώ με την μπομπότα» (μόνο Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα η μπομπότα, να μην κακομαθαίνουμε).



SBE said:


> Έτσι μένω στις αναμνήσεις τη μητέρας μου από την επίσκεψη της Ελισάβετ στις αποικίες το εξήντατόσο, όπου θερμόαιμοι εκδήλωσαν τα αντιβασιλικά τους αισθήματα με λεμονόκουπες.


 Πφφ, ερασιτέχνες. Η ενδεδειγμένη υποδοχή είναι η σαπφωνοταρική. 



SBE said:


> [...]
> Άλλα μέλη της οικογένειας τα έχω συναντήσει σε άλλες φάσεις και ομολογώ ότι σου κάνουν τη ζωή πολύ εύκολη: δεν μιλάνε σε κανέναν και απαγορεύεται να τους μιλήσεις. Σου μιλάνε παντως οι μεγαλόσωμοι κύριοι που τους συνοδεύουν, οι οποίοι είναι ευγενέστατοι και προσπαθούν να διορθώσουν τις γκάφες των επίσημων.



Όχι πάντα:


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2012)

> Για τα απομνημονεύματα - που ήδη από το advance reading copy φαίνονται απολαυστικά - πού κάνω προπαραγγελία; :) :up: Δεν κάνω πλάκα.
> Όσο όσο πληρώνω, λεφτά υπάρχουν (τώρα κάνω πλάκα).



Υπομονή, νέο κορίτσι είμαι ακόμα, από τώρα τα απομνημονεύματα; Έχουμε μέλλον, άσε που μπορεί να αλλάξει και το κεφάλαιο, αφού θα συναντήσω και την υπόλοιπη οικογένεια κάποια στιγμή, δεν θα τη συναντήσω; Να γίνω ρεζίλι, σα μερικούς που γράφουν την αυτοβιογραφία τους στα 25;

Άντε, και μη γκρινιάζεις που δεν είσαι γαλαοζοαίματος. Πιο καλά είναι να είσαι σκέτα κληρονόμος κι όχι διάδοχος. ;)


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

Αυτοί οι αναρχικοί και αντιμοναρχικοί του Google έχουν πάρει απόφαση να μην τιμήσουν το ιωβηλαίο. Σήμερα γιορτάζουν τα 200 χρόνια από τα γενέθλια του Ντίκενς.


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτοί οι αναρχικοί και αντιμοναρχικοί του Google έχουν πάρει απόφαση να μην τιμήσουν το ιωβηλαίο. Σήμερα γιορτάζουν τα 200 χρόνια από τα γενέθλια του Ντίκενς.



Ξέχασες και το "ομοφυλόφιλοι". Αναρχικοί, αντιμοναρχικοί και ομοφυλόφιλοι. Στάνταρ χαρακτηρισμός του BBC κάποτε (και ακόμα το ακούς απο κανέναν αριστοκράτη παππού) και κάθε άλλου οργανισμού που δεν δείχνει τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό στο κατεστημένο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ξέχασες και το "ομοφυλόφιλοι". Αναρχικοί, αντιμοναρχικοί και ομοφυλόφιλοι. Στάνταρ χαρακτηρισμός του BBC κάποτε (και ακόμα το ακούς απο κανέναν αριστοκράτη παππού) και κάθε άλλου οργανισμού που δεν δείχνει τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό στο κατεστημένο.



Πουλικάκος στη _Ρεβάνς_: «Τρία πράγματα μου είχε πει ο πατέρας μου να μη γίνω: πούστης, χασικλής και κομμουνιστής. Φαντάσου γκίνια, ε;».


Oh, the good old times


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

...
Jubilee Street - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------

